# Stuart Victoria & PMR custom boiler



## Bgee134 (Aug 21, 2016)

A Stuart Models Victoria and a custom built PM Research Boiler.
Boiler: 5 fire tubes, 3 babcock style water tubes underneath, super heater, and exhaust blower/draft inducer.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4_O1dp3ubA[/ame]


----------



## 10K Pete (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice! Did you build it? Where are you? Introduce yourself!

Pete


----------



## Bgee134 (Aug 22, 2016)

MY name is Bernard. I live in St. Louis Mo, United States.
I'm 31 years old. A master mechanic for the local police dept. by day and an amateur machinist by night. 
I build this model about 2 years ago.


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 23, 2016)

More like a " master machinist by night". Great build.


----------



## idahoan (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice!

Thanks for sharing.
Dave


----------

